# Cabinet coat on wainscot



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Cabinet coat.
Thinned about 8% with water, using Titan hvlp and #5 needle setup. 

I like that finish and am looking forward to testing the SW Kem Aqua plus this week.


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

Man that looks great.I do very little spraying,but if I could turn out that kinda work,I'd do a lot more. :thumbup:


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

Looks crisp. Nice job!


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Flawless!:thumbsup:


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

cdaniels said:


> Man that looks great.I do very little spraying,but if I could turn out that kinda work,I'd do a lot more. :thumbup:


You know it's funny I never really did a lot of spraying as most of my work is res repaint but ever since I plunked down a whole bunch of money on a new hvlp last year I've been using it a lot. At first it was almost just to justify buying the thing, but the more I use it the more I find good opportunities to use it. It's been a good learning experience, and I've been trying to share what I learn with others as far as mixes, techniques etc since it can be hard to find good info on that. This board has been a great resource for me.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Damon T said:


> You know it's funny I never really did a lot of spraying as most of my work is res repaint but ever since I plunked down a whole bunch of money on a new hvlp last year I've been using it a lot. At first it was almost just to justify buying the thing, but the more I use it the more I find good opportunities to use it. It's been a good learning experience, and I've been trying to share what I learn with others as far as mixes, techniques etc since it can be hard to find good info on that. This board has been a great resource for me.


Great looking job. How did you protect the carpet?


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> Great looking job. How did you protect the carpet?


Tucked 1-1/2" tape under the base, then tape and 12" paper, with double layers of drops. The hvlp has very little overspray, maybe 2-3" typical, but I still end up masking as if I was using airless. Maybe someday I'll be as confident as a Lynn Fife article I read in APC where he says just put a piece of 2" tape around the door frame and spray away. I'm not there yet.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Looks great :thumbsup:


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

Nice work...


----------

